# Any thoughts on Apple dropping the iconic white earphones?



## intentanalyst (Sep 15, 2016)

iPhone 7/7 plus' release got me pretty excited until I learned that they're gonna be ditching the earphone/headphone port that usually comes with the device. What do you guys think about this. Is it a yay or a nay?


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 15, 2016)

intentanalyst said:


> iPhone 7/7 plus' release got me pretty excited until I learned that they're gonna be ditching the earphone/headphone port that usually comes with the device. What do you guys think about this. Is it a yay or a nay?



It's apple.  You will conform.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 15, 2016)

Those cheap earbuds they give with the phone are terrible anyway so those won't be missed but...  should have included an adapter for free so people can use their own existing earbuds/headphones.  Those wireless earbuds are just begging to be lost.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2016)

It`s a telephone, it`s got a speaker.  Who cares about an earphone jack?


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 15, 2016)

tirediron said:


> It`s a telephone, it`s got a speaker.  Who cares about an earphone jack?



I don't speak fluent Canadian but I'm assuming that's sarcasm?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 15, 2016)

They have new earbuds that connect to the lightening jack, according to the Keynote.  A new phone will also have an adapter of lightening to miniphone jack in the box for the older earbuds.  This can be seen at about 84minutes in the Keynote Address.
Apple Events - Keynote September 2016

The Airbuds are Extra at $150+ish, which are not available yet.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > It`s a telephone, it`s got a speaker.  Who cares about an earphone jack?
> ...


Not at all.  I don't see the point of it.  Granted, I'm not really a fan of making the 'phone slimmer since that likely means it will be easier to break, but connecting earphones to my telephone seems utterly pointless.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 15, 2016)

tirediron said:


> It`s a telephone, it`s got a speaker.  Who cares about an earphone jack?


I use the earphone jack all the time for my earbuds.  I don't use the speaker and I don't normally hold the phone against my head.
I don't like wireless headphones much either.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 15, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Not at all.  I don't see the point of it.  Granted, I'm not really a fan of making the 'phone slimmer since that likely means it will be easier to break, but connecting earphones to my telephone seems utterly pointless.



I guess you don't use your phone for listening to music or watching videos which is what I use my earbuds for.  I use my phone when I run or work out for music and I use it when I'm traveling for movies, videos etc. on the plane or at the airport if I don't want to bring along both my work laptop and my personal laptop.



astroNikon said:


> I use the earphone jack all the time for my earbuds.  I don't use the speaker and I don't normally hold the phone against my head.
> I don't like wireless headphones much either.



I don't use the earbuds when I'm having a conversation on my phone. Actually, I very rarely talk on my cell phone at all.  Most of my cell phone communication is via texting or other social media apps these days.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 15, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I use the earphone jack all the time for my earbuds.  I don't use the speaker and I don't normally hold the phone against my head.
> ...


I use voice to text a lot, so I don't have to type it in.
I use my earbuds' microphone because I have a quiet voice too.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 15, 2016)

intentanalyst said:


> iPhone 7/7 plus' release got me pretty excited until I learned that they're gonna be ditching the earphone/headphone port that usually comes with the device. What do you guys think about this. Is it a yay or a nay?


Well, as someone who doesn't use Apple, I've found the hemming and hawing about the headphone jack humorous.   That said, they are still providing white earbuds and an adapter, as well as offering wireless white earbuds.   Meanwhile, they will still sound like crap.      I think that people who really care about sound quality will use quality headphones with an external DAC/AMP and people who couldn't care less will buy some cheap Bluetooth headphones and move on.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 15, 2016)

intentanalyst said:


> iPhone 7/7 plus' release got me pretty excited until I learned that they're gonna be ditching the earphone/headphone port that usually comes with the device. What do you guys think about this. Is it a yay or a nay?


the adapter comes with the iPhone 7/S


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 15, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> intentanalyst said:
> 
> 
> > iPhone 7/7 plus' release got me pretty excited until I learned that they're gonna be ditching the earphone/headphone port that usually comes with the device. What do you guys think about this. Is it a yay or a nay?
> ...



Hate to be nit picky but this leaves no way to charge your phone while you use headphones.  This adapter will not work out well for the kids since they are always watching youtube and draining the battery so have to plug it in while using it.  

I have the 6s+ and will definitely not be upgrading anytime soon but even if I were, this new set up would be a deal breaker for me as far as using the headphones for entertainment purposes goes.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 15, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Hate to be nit picky but this leaves no way to charge your phone while you use headphones.  This adapter will not work out well for the kids since they are always watching youtube and draining the battery so have to plug it in while using it.


Same thing I thought.

of course the answer is to use a bluetooth headset.  
I don't like wireless stuff too much though.


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm not surprised they're dropping them, my kids always drop theirs too


----------



## table1349 (Oct 4, 2016)

New headphones work great with my iPhone7.  No charging problems here as the battery life is quite a bit longer, for me at least.  Comes with the new lightning headphones and a lighting to 1/8" stereo adapter.


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 4, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> New headphones work great with my iPhone7.  No charging problems here as the battery life is quite a bit longer, for me at least.  Comes with the new lightning headphones and a lighting to 1/8" stereo adapter.



Not surprised, honestly. People hate change...in a few years, everything will be usb-c or lightning anyways. 

Still gonna hold out on buying the new phone though...but that's because I refuse to lease/buy a new one while mine is still functioning.


----------



## thirockets (Nov 8, 2016)

You have no choice. Buy or not to buy. that is up to you.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2016)

thirockets said:


> You have no choice. Buy or not to buy. that is up to you.



To buy or not to buy, is a choice...


----------

